# Rest Now?



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Background: I have race season 2014 on my mind. Did a month and a half of road racing in the spring and a couple of crits this year as an intro to racing, and really enjoyed it; but life got in the way and I didn't get to race as much as I'd hoped to. I have been riding all summer though, going on training rides that average 80km in length and 30km/h in speed with a few 40km/h TT sections, a couple of times a week with less intense commuting and "leisure" rides of around 50km thrown in throughout the week. In essence, I haven't had time completely off the bike in a year and a half.

So if I want to get ready for March 2014 road races and the rest of the season, when should I take a few weeks off the bike? I am thinking of taking two weeks off, starting NOW... Only two weeks because I haven't really raced much so the body is not under a lot of fatigue, but could still use a little time off, and it's just enough time to refresh the mind as well. After that I want to kick off training and even try some cross races to see how I like that, then continue training right up until spring.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

If you're burnt out, or have another good reason to take time off, then rest. Otherwise, I can't imagine hanging up the bike now, since its the best time of year to be riding. Don't stress too hard about riding with absolute consistency from now through March. I would keep riding now and as the weather turns or you need a break in the fall or winter, hang it up for a couple weeks then come back. If you have an 'A' race in march then rest earlier. Or maybe you live someplace south and the weather is nicer in January than it is now, so maybe you want to rest now.


----------



## ABR (May 18, 2012)

Personally I don't think that a couple weeks off this August will by itself have much affect one way or another for racing in the beginning road categories next March (unless by time off you also mean fast food for all your meals and hard partying, and even then you can probably get away with as long as you get serious in the winter).


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey demonrider...i think it depends on your fitness history. Chris Horner just took 5 months off the bike to rehab a knee issue. He's riding the Tour of Utah with only 3 weeks of training (what he said). Not that he's going for the GC but he's racing a big race with a ton of climbing. Me being an average joe but with years of riding and racing I feel I need about 12 weeks to get close to a peak. Anyways, taking a break in August for a peak in March is one heck of a long time to train for a peak for anyone...I'm not a coach though. Prolly giving you the exact opposite info you need.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

Just thought I'd chime in here instead of starting a new thread but how much rest does the casual cyclist need? I ride 4-5 days per week and really dislike the days I do take off but muscle fibers do need rest days to heal, right?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

ColoradoMike said:


> Just thought I'd chime in here instead of starting a new thread but how much rest does the casual cyclist need? I ride 4-5 days per week and really dislike the days I do take off but muscle fibers do need rest days to heal, right?


I don't know that the "muscle fibers" need any rest days but you certainly won't help yourself by going hard every day. If you like to ride your bike every day then do that but ride easy some days. Like really easy, <60 minutes, mouth closed, low HR easy.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, and I agree that rest now won't really be a great idea after all. I do need a mental reset, so I think I'll go camping for a few days, then come back and get to setting training goals and get on with it.


----------

